

Ask HN: Hacker News-TV - DarrenMills

I recently had shoulder surgery and it's left me stuck on the couch for a few weeks with nothing but  my laptop and TV. Anyway, the question and idea:<p>Aside from on the internet, has a HN-esque TV channel ever existed, or, is anyone aware of a lesser-known channel that is HN-like?<p>Similarly, has anyone ever pondered such a startup?<p>A side note, anyone familiar with IDEO an their techniques for innovation would be aware of their emphasis on shadowing and role playing. Being put into a sling for 5 weeks will definitely force an inventive mind to start finding solutions to the new set of problems that arise. If you've never tried putting yourself in the shoes of your customer or client, or even role-playing for the sake of creating new ideas, I highly recommend it for it's creative power. If you have no other lead, put on a sling for a week (on your dominant arm/hand) and watch how crazy your mind goes with solutions to problems you didn't know existed.
======
klous
I'd contend that old G4TV, when it was TechTV, and before that ZDTV had some
interesting cable television content.

<http://revision3.com/> has a bunch of technology shows and a couple hacker
oriented ones.

I've always thought that a television network aimed at startups of all types
and starting a small business, maybe a variant of CNBC with a startup focus
would do well, given the large number of people with the dream of having their
own business.

~~~
SingAlong
It's actually an awesome idea. But to test it's viability why not use some
live video tool or even a youtube playlist for a start. Later on if it works
you could go around and get some funding to start a tv channel (I don't know
about the amount of money needed to start one. I assume it's huge).

But since Google TV is coming, you could target it and keep it as just a
youtube channel.

Less ad time please. Some people hate tv just coz of irrelevant ads. But you
could be the first one to solve this problem again. You could ask for the
viewers profile or monitor his twitter or social network statuses and relay
related ads but to keep up the quality keep the relativity coefficient high.
Like consider only data that's an hour old :)

So if you feel this is a nice idea. Go ahead and start it and I'll be among
your first batch of viewers if you get quality stuff.

P.S: You could also just select good tech interviews/videos/screencasts for a
start :)

